# Removing Tail-Light Lenses..... hmm



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well today I began to create my custom tail lights for my B13.
I bought all of the materials needed (Acrylic (plexiglass) and a heatgun, silicone, paint and cool bulbs) but one BIG problem.
I was able to remove the tail-lights from my car, after unscrewing the 4 nuts, and detaching the bulb connectors and harness.... and melting that damn black goo off between the tail-lights and chassis.... I have the tail-lights sitting in front of me.
But how do I PoP off the Red/orange/white lense off of the housing. It looks like its attached through just 10 pins... or grooves, but can it be taken off?


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

funny thing you should ask, I was just wondering about the same thing (on a NX though) and had come to the conclusion that I was gonna go to the scrapyard and get a new set of taillight and break the damn coloured plastics off


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Are you talking about the white piece, the back of the lens? I thought that was glued.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

the lense..... one big piece which consists with the 
white=backup light lense....
red= brake light lense...
orange= corner blinker light lense....
let me find a pic..









This is the Rear Tsuru conversion.. but..
basically it shows what I am talking about. One really big, long lense.... anyone know how to get it off of the housing?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

do they come apart like this?


http://www.nissanx.net/gall/album61/2186977142tailienseapart


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes they should.. I hope...









So anyone know how to get it off the housing??


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

well when i opened up my front headlamps I placed them in the oven at 250 degrees. let it lay there for about 10 min or so and the glue should be soft. try that instead of cracking them.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

wait.. there is still glue in between the Lense and Housing?
Cause I know I got alot of the black glue off from the housing where it connected to the chassis.
But I looked inside and out, and there wasnt any glue inbetween the lense and housing.. or is there??


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

trust me there IS GLUE in between the outer and inner lens, the color is usually grey. the BLACK goo ur talking about is nissans way of saying leave it the way it is, I CANT STAND IT!! anyways, thats the water barrier, if you can scrape all of it off the car as it never gets soft enuff to reassemble without making a sticky mess, use a putty knive (preferebly plastic, although it wont matter, it wont be seen if u do scrape) to make it easier use 'acetone" to clean the goo off the inner lens. and use silicone to reassemble ( i used a caulk gun with silicone because it took so much, OR you can go to nissan and get a new black goo strip. as for disassembling the inner away for the oute lens, heat it up first , OVEN works best, im not gonna give degrees and a time for obvious reasons... get them ALMOST to hot to touch NOT melting!! take a small flat blade screw driver, and pop the lil tabs (youll see them if you look close enuff) pop and ur prying out ward, do that all the way around, sometimes thats all u need, if not take a utility knike and cut the glue (usually grey in color) the lens should be free,(watch out for the difusser lenses inside the unit , dont forget those, they usually stay in place) clean the outer lens as much as possible, the inner lens is a lil hard due to the tiny groove, and by now the lens has cooled assembly is in reverse, heat them back up not to hot, jus enuff to make the glue pliable use a clear silicone( u dont have to but i recommend it , or they may leak) and put a small bead all the way around the outer lens edge ( the part that fits in the inner lenes groove) then press the inner and outter together and hold for a minute still applying pressure. hopefully the lil tabs went back into place if not , heat it up a lil and keep pressing... they should go , or be extremly close, if you DID use the silicone with common sense, it should be fine with no leaks ... hope that helps..... ive done it quite a few times, so far its all good


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

so... an OVEN or do you think I could use my heat gun.
Oh yeh also.... that damn black goo... instead of cutting ot off or rubbing it out with something.. a heat gun will soften it up so beautifully... you dont even have to pull or cut


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

whatever works best for you. oven would probably be easier though.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

That's crazy... I was just thinking about doing custom tails soon to. I was in a wreck like, two years ago, and still have a cracked taillight from it, so I'm trying to find an excuse to get is replaced. I think doing custom tails would be a good excuse. Hehe... Let us know how they turn out!

BOH!


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

yes a heatgun (hair dryer) will work, but its alot more time consuming and its uneven heat, meaning ... by the time u get one side heated enuff and go to the other side the side u jus heated is cool again , not to mention burnt fingers... on the black goo... TRUE u dont havta clean or remove it, but i believe if your gonna do sumthin try to do it right the FIRST time, besides wut happens if u wana change sumthing ? would u rather go through that ordeal again ? NOT ME... but you are right as you DONT have to remove or clean it off.. just a suggestion . after all i did a custom tailight job involving clear lenses and a LED conversion...soon to be for sale with NO black goo attached! good luck!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

you have pics of your clear lense .. LED conversion??


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

yea i do , ill havta find em, i can email ya, OR if you have AIM , i could send um that way


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

is there any sites that sell altezza type tail lioghts for b-13


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Damn Newbie's ... ha j/k
Yes, and Yes altezza's are fucking retarted and 
No they do not make Altezza's or Euro Lights for the B13... for a reason.. 

The only tails that they make are Tsuru Tail-Light conversions... and the Clear Tail-Light's from Nis-Knacks which they have seized production on.

Basically I would go for the Tsuru Conversion.. they look sweet.
Or you can find a set of clear tails.. good luck

BTW im just giving you a hard time... cause the first thing people ask when they come onto these forums.. is usuaslly.. can I get altezza's or Euro lights?
To me they are just ricey... (cheesy) and makes your car look cheap and kinda "honda-ish" since almost every Honda has Euro's/Altezza's

Keep your tail-lights sexy, or get some VHT Night-Shade sprey tint and "tint" your tail-lights just like GTO black-out covers...


Tsuru Tail-Lights and Headlights


----------

